# How can we get Kindle 411 info?



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

If seems to me there is a way to find out information about the individual Kindle.  I tried searching for 411, but that didn't work.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It only works when on the "Settings" screen, though I don't know if that feature is included in the new K3 or not. Anyone tried it?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, it does bring up the 411 page. The symbol key doesn't work in the settings page, you have to use the alt key to access the numbers.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep!  It works.  Using the Alt key + letter keys Q through P brings up all the info I needed.  Thanks,


----------

